# Late period after hysteroscopy?



## Wren315 (Mar 8, 2017)

I had a hysteroscopy with endometrial cultures and biopsy done on 4/3, which was CD 24. Following the procedure I had about a week of heavy spotting (enough to fill a panty liner a day but never a pads worth). Now its 4/20 and I still haven't gotten my period which is incredibly frustrating since we were shooting for a FET from embryo donation in June and had planned out time off around it. I am now on cycle day 41 which is officially my longest period ever ( in my 19 years of having periods). 

I was at a 30-31 days regular cycle last year which jumped to a 35 day cycle in December and has been regular at 35 days since then.
I am pretty sure I am not pregnant due to almost no intercourse since CD 19 and I had a trans vaginal ultrasound on CD 31 to check an ovarian cyst endometrioma.

So my question is has this ever happened to anyone else following a hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy? Did you end up having to get in contact with your doctor to have them prescribe something to bring on your period?


----------

